# Gone to Virginia for the weekend



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Thought I'd let everyone know.....

Wife and I are off to Williamsburg,Virginia where our son is preparing to head for Kuiwat/Irag border. They depart Sunday morning so we're making the drive to hug him bye.

He was already out of the Navy after 5 years back in July and got called back up just after Thanksgiving for this duty. 

Be back on Sunday night.........not looking forward to cold weather...cold enough here in Florida...

Keep 'em in line Jody. :twoonone:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Have a good safe trip and we'll keep your son in our prayers that he and his crew members have a safe mission. Just be sure you leave that cold weather up north


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes Neil , Have a Safe and good trip , Tell your Son Thank You , and We are Proude of him


----------

